# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Thông Tin Tour Du Lịch Châu Đốc

## hohuucuong

Đi đâu & chơi gì ở *Châu Đốc* ?
Châu Đốc được coi như một địa nhìn tiêu dùng phong phú tại Việt Nam, nơi có các mặt hàng với xuất xứ từ Thái Lan, Malaysia... chi phí cạnh tranh một phần vì là hàng miễn thuế. các di tích trữ danh thắng của thị xã Châu Đốc gồm

*Chùa Tây An*


Chùa Tây An còn được gọi Chùa Tây An núi Sam nên Tây An cổ tự, là một ngôi chùa phật giáo nằm tại ngã ba, cận kề chân núi núi Sam (cao 284m so với mặt nước biển), thuộc xã Vĩnh Tế, thị xã Châu Đốctỉnh An Giang, cách thị xã Châu Đốc 5 km.
Chùa Tây An không chỉ là một danh lam mục đích người tin tưởng tới lễ bái, mà còn là một thắng cảnh tour du lich chau doc nổi tiếng.
Chùa Tây An cất theo lối chữ “tam” sở hữu phong cách nghệ thuật Ấn Độ và nghệ thuật Hồi giáo, kết phù hợp với kiến trúc chùa cổ của dân tộc Việt.
Chùa được xây dựng dựng với các vật liệu bền chắc như gạch ngói, xi măng. Nơi cổng tam quan là tượng Quan Âm Thị Kính, bên vào lúc cổng là một sân chùa nhỏ có một cột phướn cao 16 m.


vào lúc chính điện có khoảng 150 pho tượng lớn nhỏ: tượng Phật, Bồ tát, La hán, Bát bộ kim cang, Ngọc hoàng, Huỳnh đế, Thần nông v.v. Đa số tượng đều khiến chứng nhận danh mộc, chạm trổ công phu và mỹ thuật, đặc trưng cho nghệ thuật điêu khắc Việt Nam vào thế kỷ 19. mặt khác chùa còn có khá nhiều hoành phi và câu đối, màu sắc rực rỡ.
Ngôi chùa này đã được Bộ Văn Hóa xếp hạng là di tích trữ "kiến trúc nghệ thuật cấp quốc gia" theo muốn số: 92/VH.QĐ ngày 10 tháng 07 năm 1980; và đã được Trung tâm sách kỷ lục Việt Nam chính thức công nhận đây là "ngôi chùa có kiến trúc phối phong cách nghệ thuật Ấn Độ và kiến trúc cổ dân tộc thứ nhất tại Việt Nam".

Lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu thuộc xã Vĩnh Tế, thị xã Châu Ðốc, lăng Thoại Ngọc Hầu là một trong số khá nhiều di tích trữ ở chân núi Sam. Tại đây có đền thờ ông Thoại Ngọc Hầu, mộ ông cùng hai phu nhân được xây dựng vào thập niên 30 của thế kỷ 20.

Thoại Ngọc Hầu được triều đình nhà Nguyễn phong tước hầu cử vào khai phá trấn giữ An Giang. Ông đã tập hợp lưu dân hai tỉnh Quảng Nam - Quảng Ngãi về ở các vùng Ông Chưởng (Chợ vừa , Núi Sập (Thoại Sơn), Châu Đốc, Long Xuyên... Ông là người tổ chức đào kênh Thoại Hà (con kênh có bề ngang 20 khoảng - chừng 51m, dài 31.744m) và kênh Vĩnh Tế dài hơn 90km.

Đào hai con kênh ấy vào lúc thời điểm phương tiện lao động thô sơ và thủ công chân quả là việc khiến thần kỳ. Sau khi hoàn tất việc đào kênh, Thoại Ngọc Hầu cho vẽ bản đồ trình triều đình Huế, được vua khen ngợi ban sắc chỉ cho lấy tên người mà đặt cho tên kênh là Thoại Hà (kênh Thoại) và lấy tên vợ chính của ông là Vĩnh Tế đặt cho kênh Vĩnh Tế.
Để đánh dấu các công trình này, Thoại Ngọc Hầu cho dựng bia khiến kỷ niệm: bia Thoại Sơn, Vĩnh Tế Sơn. Đồng thời trước ngày dựng bia, Ông cho khá nhiều toán người đi dọc hai bờ kênh, từ Châu Đốc tới Hà Tiên tìm hài cốt các dân binh tử nạn sở hữu về cải táng hai bên tả và hữu khuôn lăng. vào lúc buổi lễ long trọng dựng bia kỷ niệm có đọc bài "Tế nghĩa trũng văn", do Thoại Ngọc Hầu đứng ra chủ lễ. "Nghĩa trũng văn" là bài thơ tế cô hồn tử sĩ, khắc ghi công lao và sự thương tiếc đối với binh sĩ, sưu dân đã bỏ mình vào lúc công cuộc đào kênh... 
Đến Núi Sam tham dự lễ hội Vía Bà Chúa Xứ



*Chùa Bà chúa Xứ ở Núi Sam*

Núi Sam cao 284m nằm ở vùng đồng chứng nhận có đường nhựa dài khoảng 5km cho xe chạy vòng quanh lên tận đỉnh núi 

Núi Sam cùng các ngọn núi khác vùng Bảy Núi là các điểm nổi bật tạo hay cảnh quan tự nhiên rất thơ mộng ở miền tây nam của Việt Nam, giáp với biên giới Cam-pu-chia. 

Núi thấp có khá nhiều đường mòn, khá nhiều ngả lên xuống, ít cây cổ thụ. Theo truyền thuyết, núi có khá nhiều linh hiển, hay có khá nhiều chùa thờ Phật đã dựng lên tại đây gần 2 thế kỷ. Ðồng bào khắp nơi hành hương về đây cúng lễ rất đông. Có tới 200 ngôi đền, chùa, am, miếu nằm rải rác ở chân núi, sườn đồi và cả trên đỉnh. Trên đỉnh núi có một pháo đài được xây dựng dựng từ thời Pháp.

Lễ hội Vía Bà Chúa Xứ núi Sam Châu Ðốc là một kinh doanh tín ngưỡng dân gian có từ trước đời. Hàng năm, nơi đây đã bắt mắt trên 2 triệu lượt khách hành hương. Năm nay, chương trình lễ hội Vía Bà được tổ chức long trọng và hoành tráng với 7 sân khấu, kéo dài 7 ngày (21-27/5).
vào lúc tín ngưỡng cả người Việt và người Khmer, Bà chúa Xứ rất được tôn kính. Cũng chẳng ai rõ lai lịch của thần, ngoài đức tin rằng, bà là người trời được sai xuống cứu dân độ thế, canh giữ bờ cõi. Bà là một vào lúc 6 phái đẹp thần bất tử theo tín ngưỡng dân gian (Bà chúa Bầu, bà chúa Liễu, bà chúa Tó, bà chúa Kho, bà chúa Ngọc, bà chúa Xứ).


*Kênh Vĩnh Tế*


Kênh Vĩnh Tế là một con kênh đào có tiếng tăm nằm tại địa phận hai tỉnh An Giang và Kiên Giang, thuộc đồng chứng nhận sông Cửu Long, Việt Nam. Thời Minh Mạng tiếp tục, sau 5 năm vừa hoàn thành (1819 - 24). Kênh Vĩnh Tế nối liền tour du lich chau doc với cửa biển Hà Tiên, chiều dài 205 dặm rưỡi, tương đương với 87 km. 

Vua Minh Mạng lấy tên vợ của Nguyễn Văn Thoại là Châu Vĩnh Tế đặt tên kênh là Vĩnh Tế. Công trình đào Kênh Vĩnh Tế đã huy động hàng vạn nhân dân và binh lính một số vùng thuộc đồng chứng nhận sông Cửu Longcùng với nhân dân và binh lính Campuchia ở vùng biên giới với Việt Nam. Kênh Vĩnh Tế có giá trị lớn về các mặt trị thuỷ, giao thông, mua bán biên phòng, thể hiện sức lao động mới mẽ xây dựng dựng đất nước của nhân dân ta và chính sách coi trọng thuỷ lợi mục đích dựng lên nông nghiệp của triều Nguyễn.

*Tượng Thanh Xà, Bạch Xà vào lúc chùa Hang*

Chùa Hang, tên chữ Phước Điền Tự, nằm nơi triền núi Sam (Vĩnh Tế Sơn), Châu Đốc; là một danh lam - thắng cảnh của tỉnh An Giang và là một Di tích trữ Lịch sử cấp quốc gia tại Việt Nam.

Nằm tách rời với cụm di tích trữ núi Sam trên độ cao hàng trăm mét, ở một nơi thanh tịnh, Phước Điền tự (chùa Hang) được để ý tới như là một nơi trang nghiêm cổ kính với khá nhiều huyền thoại, truyền tụng từ đời này sang đời khác, tạo sức hấp dẫn khách du lịch có tính hiếu kỳ. Chùa được xây dựng dựng vào khoảng năm 1840-1845.
Từ vẻ vẻ đẹp sẵn có của thiên nhiên lại được con người vun đắp, chùa Hang ngày nay đã trở nên một nhìn tham quan hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch. 

Đa số khách du lịch tới với An Giang là mục đích tới tour du lichChau Doc, mô hình du lịch tín ngưỡng là thế mạnh của tỉnh này, khi tới Châu Đốc, bạn cũng đừng quên mua một ít mắm Châu Đốc sở hữu về vì nó là đặc sản của vùng này. An Giang còn khá nhiều nhìn du lịch khác nữa mục đích bạn có thể khai thác 


Ánh Phượng

----------

